# Trivia 5/18



## luckytrim (May 18, 2019)

trivia 5/18
DID YOU KNOW...
James Garfield could write Latin with one hand and Greek with  the other hand 
simultaneously.

1. Interstate truckers call it 'Shaky Town' ; what do the rest  of us 
call it ?
2.  Do you recall the name of the gal who sang the 'Theme From  "The Poseidon
Adventure" ' ?
3. What is the name of the pig who becomes the main  leader/dictator in 
George Orwell's satire "Animal Farm"?
4. What material is traditionally used to make the curling  stone in the 
sport of curling?
5. Which of Alexander the Great's generals was an ancestor of  Cleopatra?
  a. - Langarus
  b. - Alcetas
  c.  - Ptolemy
  d. - Antipater
6. Tierra del Fuego is an archipelago that is shared by which  two countries?
7. Which beer is brewed in the largest brewery in the world  ?
  a. - Budweiser
  b. - Coors
  c. - Lowenbrau
  d. - Miller high Life
8. What Colorado city is the highest in the United  States?
  a. - Aspen
  b. - Littleton
  c. - Boulder
  d. - Leadville

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
New York City’s Central Park is America’s largest City  Park.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Los Angeles (I personally think it should be  S.F)
2. Maureen McGovern
3. Napoleon
4. Granite
5. - c
6. Argentina and Chile
7. - b
8. - d

CRAP !!
At over 8000 acres, Philadelphia's Fairmount Park is the  largest city park
in the country. It extends along both sides of the Schuylkill  from center
city all the way to Chestnut Hill northwest of the city.  Included in the
park are the world renowned Philadelphia Art Museum and the  Philadelphia
Zoo, the nation's first. The park is more than twice the size  of New York's
Central Park.


----------

